# Best Mud for automatic tapers



## highpeaks (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm getting ready to bite the bullet and purchase a set of auto-taping tools from Columbia. What's the best mud for these tools. I've always used green for beds 1 and layers and lightweight for the top coat. THis wall all by hand. Ive tried the 90 stuff. Too hard to sand. I would thinkhot mud in an automatic machine is not a great idea. But what do I know.

WOuld love advice of the pros


thx


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

We have been using taping tools for about 5 years now and really love them.

We have tried every type of mud that we can get our hands on and we prefer the Machine Grade compound made by National Gypsum. 

We add 1.5 quarts of water to the compound when we run the bazooka.

We add 3/4 - 1 quart of water to the mud for our flat boxes

We add 1.5 -2 quarts of water for the angle head.

We have a five man finishing crew. We all work together to bed the joints with 45 min hot mud and mesh tape.

When this is finished, one man runs the bazooka in the corners and around the top angles at the ceiling and wall joint. one man follows him with the corner roller. one man follows him with the angle head. and one man follows him and cleans up the corners. As you can see this ties up 4 men. The 5th man starts to run the flat boxes. When the crew finishes taping, 2 men put on cornerbeads and two men start covering screws. when this is completed. we all gang up together and cover the cornerbeads and go home. Using this style, we can start a 350 board home at 7am and complete the above mentioned work by 3pm.

We tried using the bazookas on the joints, but the compound does not dry fast enough to cover with the flat boxes by 9am

DO NOT run hot mud in your tools, you will regret it


----------



## highpeaks (Jul 15, 2008)

dryrocker, so you bed by hand with the mesh tape and 45 hot mud?


----------



## LukeOR (Feb 15, 2007)

I agree, There's no reason to run hot mud through your tools, especially, the gun. It's a bad idea...


----------



## LukeOR (Feb 15, 2007)

*Hot Mud through tools*

Also note, for you people who do run hot mud through your tools, I wasn't saying it can't be done and I'm not trying to start a huge debate about why "their technique" is better. There your tools do whatever the hell you want with them. But for someone new to the tools I would not recommend it.


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

I've taped with a bazooka and turned around and ran 90 through my boxes to first coat-even though the tape isn't 100% dry. Try it . You won't get the shrinkage you get with the light weight.


----------

